# SE Exam - 2012 April



## McEngr (Jun 15, 2012)

http://ncees.org/Exams/SE_exam.php

Very surprising that the lateral exam pass rates were higher than the vertical pass rates. I believe that the writers of the exam intended all along to make these exams approximately equal in difficulty. However, I think the lateral exam WAS easier than the vertical - especially for the morning problems.


----------



## Chosen One (Jun 16, 2012)

Personally, I thought the Vertical was easier than the Fall 2011 exam. Maybe I was just better prepared.

I'm surprised the Lateral pass rate is higher, but from the people I've talked to who sat for both seemed to agree with you McEngr.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 16, 2012)

The fact that people think it's "easier" shouldn't matter. Ncees talks about the cut score moves up and down to take difficulty into account. So if the exam is "easier" than the previous ones you should have to get more right to pass. It seems to me that if the pass rate is higher, people are just doing a better job preparing for it.


----------

